# SecurityManager - Server-Zugriff nur von bestimmten Clients?



## JavaFan (9. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von Euch, wie man mittels SecurityManager erreichen kann, dass *nur bestimmt Clients *sich *am* *Server anmelden *können. Also, dass man am Server(oder in der PolicyDatei) IP-Adressen von Clients hinterlegt und dann nur diese Clients sich anmelden können?

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Vielen Dank Euch im voraus!


----------



## ice-breaker (9. Jun 2007)

warum schliest du die verbindung nicht einfach sofort wieder wenn du die IP nicht magst ?


----------



## JavaFan (9. Jun 2007)

Hallo ice-breaker,

genau das habe ich vor. Leider fehlt mir noch das Know-How, wie ich den Policy-Eintrag richtig erstelle und mit welcher Methode ich diesen dann abfrage. Ich finde einfach keine entsprechende Doku, die mir weiterhelfen könnte, geschweige denn ein Beispiel.


----------

